# Considering moving to the boonies



## skieur (Oct 6, 2010)

In the process of decluttering my house for a possible move to the boonies...as in out of the urban area to rural lake country.  My ownly possible regret is the red neck/tea party type politics that is prevalent in many rural areas.  The advantage is less expenditure on summer and winter vacations.

skieur


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2010)

Moving to the boonies???? All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## skieur (Oct 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Moving to the boonies???? All the cool kids are doing it!


 
Well, with gas at 10 cents per litre less than in the city, my own water supply, 180 feet of waterfront, and a boat in my backyard so-to-speak, as well as 4,000 plus square feet of living space, it is certainly worthy of serious consideration.

skieur


----------



## Rekd (Oct 6, 2010)

Not sure how "red neck/tea party type politics" fits into this, unless you equate self-sufficiency with "red neck/tea party type politics". 

I moved away from urban sprawl over 5 years ago and won't be going back any time soon. I have a well, solar panels that can generate up to 18kw hours a day and room for a garden or... 

If you're dependent on your government to run your life then "the boonies" isn't the place for you. You have to be more self-sufficient and take responsibility for yourself if you want to live there as a, you know... red neck. :er:


----------



## skieur (Oct 7, 2010)

Rekd said:


> Not sure how "red neck/tea party type politics" fits into this, unless you equate self-sufficiency with "red neck/tea party type politics".


 
As in the politics of the majority of people in the Canadian "boonies", as I have been repeatedly told is "RIGHT of Attila the Hun" as in extreme right wing. As a left wing Liberal, that should make for some interesting conversations with the locals. It is a good thing that they cannot carry guns in Canada. 




Rekd said:


> I moved away from urban sprawl over 5 years ago and won't be going back any time soon. I have a well, solar panels that can generate up to 18kw hours a day and room for a garden or...


 
Yes, I have wondered whether solar panels would be worthwhile.  Is there any cost involved in their daily operation?

skieur


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2010)

unless you are moving to Medicine Hat, AB..  I dont think one may find red necks in Canada..  Got to move to the US man.


----------



## skieur (Oct 7, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> unless you are moving to Medicine Hat, AB.. I dont think one may find red necks in Canada.. Got to move to the US man.


 
You are right on that point.  Our Conservative Party is probably left of your Democrat Party. Our "red necks" probably equal your Republican Party.  Even our newspapers agree on that point.

skieur


----------



## tigeredwards (Oct 10, 2010)

good to know it


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 10, 2010)

What's wrong with Medicine hat? ;P

DO IT! That is totally my dream future, but I'll have to wait until after I've finished school, I suppose.


----------



## skieur (Oct 11, 2010)

So, I bought this weekend at $68,000 below asking price.  Now I am the nervous owner of 2 houses and 2 RV trailers trying to get things organized so, I do not end up totally broke.

skieur


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 11, 2010)

skieur said:


> So, I bought this weekend at $68,000 below asking price.  Now I am the nervous owner of 2 houses and 2 RV trailers trying to get things organized so, I do not end up totally broke.
> 
> skieur



Have fun cleaning!

When I moved to the boonies, I moved into 600 sq.ft. I was way more interested in how much land I had than how much house where I wasn't going to spend anytime except to sleep.

I am glad however to hear that the Tea party is moving into your backyard. Good riddance.

Sarah Palin will probably think she's in Russia.
:lmao:


----------



## skieur (Oct 11, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > So, I bought this weekend at $68,000 below asking price. Now I am the nervous owner of 2 houses and 2 RV trailers trying to get things organized so, I do not end up totally broke.
> ...


 
You are right about the Tea Party. She was already consulting with Tim Hudak, Conservative Party leader in Ontario on election platforms, as well as other provincial and federal right wing Conservatives. In Eastern Canada, Quebec is a far better place to be than Ontario, from a political standpoint, but the future is unpredictable.

You are also right that Sarah Palin is totally ignorant about Canadian Politics.  This Hour has 20 minutes on CBC constantly makes fun of her lack of Canadian political awareness.

skieur


----------



## Nod (Oct 12, 2010)

I envy your move to the boonies. DO IT!  I've been trying to get my wife to move back to Alaska, but so far no go. Enjoy it!  As far as a "right wing" Canadian, that's what we call a "liberal" down here and don't worry about Palin's ignorance of Canadian politics, Obama's that way about ours.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 12, 2010)

Rednecks have devolved into every corner of the globe.

Have fun.


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 12, 2010)

OP: I find it interesting that you started this by talking about moving "out to the boonies", but now you are mostly talking about politics.

Was this your intention all along?

You will never really win an argument about politics, because its based almost totally on opinions.

The vast majority of people in the U.S. are totally clueless about politics, and this is the issue that really matters. 

I work with a guy who is a U.S. citizen, and he didnt know who the Vice President was the other day when we were talking politics. I am dead serious about this. 

If he doesnt even know that, what else do you think he probably doesnt know? Virtually everything about our government I am guessing.

This is one of the biggest problems in the U.S. today, and what needs to change before we can fix the problems that we currently face. 

This is a far greater issue than what people think about Sarah Palin, or any of the other trivial little things that people are always concerned with.

Only an educated and informed public can ensure that their government is kept in line, and does not become corrupt.

Do not be naive and think that the people in government care about you, or that they can be trusted. Countless billions have been oppressed and enslaved throughout the ages for making that very mistake. 

Politicians have an agenda just like everyone else, and they need to be watched by the people very carefully to ensure that they are doing the right things.

What I am talking about here isnt even really politics by the way. This stuff transcends party lines, and is bigger than the differences between liberals and conservatives. It is about individual rights and freedom from oppression for all of mankind.

- Neil


----------



## Rekd (Oct 12, 2010)

skieur said:


> You are also right that Sarah Palin is totally ignorant about Canadian Politics.



What street is Canada on?


----------



## Nod (Oct 12, 2010)

NeilS- you are a wise man !:thumbup:  Well said.


----------



## skieur (Oct 12, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> OP: I find it interesting that you started this by talking about moving "out to the boonies", but now you are mostly talking about politics.
> 
> Was this your intention all along?
> 
> ...


 
Although politics is NOT supposed to matter, if you voite in elections etc. and follow the news, it is rather difficult to relate to a group of locals that are far right wing in their often expressed views when you happen to be liberal in your views, although I must say that I do not think much of politicians of either the right or left wing. In Canada, one tends to vote for the lesser of two evils, or perhaps the best of two incompetents.

Actually, many Quebeckers vote for the Bloc because despite their separtist view, their politics are more consistently liberal than either the Liberals or Conservatives.

skieur


----------



## Neil S. (Oct 12, 2010)

skieur said:


> Although politics is NOT supposed to matter, if you voite in elections etc. and follow the news, it is rather difficult to relate to a group of locals that are far right wing in their often expressed views when you happen to be liberal in your views, although I must say that I do not think much of politicians of either the right or left wing. In Canada, one tends to vote for the lesser of two evils, or perhaps the best of two incompetents.
> 
> Actually, many Quebeckers vote for the Bloc because despite their separtist view, their politics are more consistently liberal than either the Liberals or Conservatives.
> 
> skieur


 
Ya I understand exactly what you are saying. :mrgreen:

I just wanted to try and drop some wisdom lol.

I grew up really deep in the country in northern California, and lived around a bunch of rednecks for like 15 years.

I didnt always agree with their ways about many things.

You know what the secret to getting along with them is? 

Just be friendly and dont talk about politics.

If they decide to talk about politics with you then just agree and nod your head, and think whatever you want inside.

This actually goes for anyone talking to anyone else about politics in any situation where they want to get along and not have problems.

You cannot offend someone if you keep agreeing with them lol!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 12, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> You know what the secret to getting along with them is?
> 
> Just be friendly and dont talk about politics.
> 
> ...


B0ll0cks. Speak your mind, but within reason. No need to stir the pot, but likewise, no need to succumb to ascertions that at your core, you disagree with. It's called "having a set". Most people will give you the respect for speaking your mind rather than what your politics are. Agree to disagree, if you will.


----------



## Moe (Oct 12, 2010)

I love how you think you'll have trouble talking to people because of politics. It's not like they speak a different language. There are countless other things to talk about.


----------



## skieur (Oct 15, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> > You know what the secret to getting along with them is?
> ...


 
I think that a mix of Kundalini and Neil probably would work best.  Thanks of the comments, everyone! :thumbup:

skieur


----------



## Leo4 (Oct 15, 2010)

I cant for the life of me think of why it would matter if your neighbors are conservitive or liberal. Who walks over to you neighbors to talk politics?:er:  

Rual will equal a more conservitive background. People who enjoy total freedom with little goverment. But arent you looking for total freedom? Maybe not from the goverment, but to live you life the way you choose without the ratrace? So maybe they arent a bunch of backwoods gun wilding ****tards. *


As for living rual and off the radar its the most enjoyible thing you can do. Its good for the soul.  



*Dont flame me, you dont know who I vote for, may be a surprise


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't live in the boonies I live in the burbs. Right wing people in the this country have been stereotyped as religious nut-balls largely by the media over the past 30 years. It started back in the 80's here with Jerry Fallwell and the Moral Majority movement. But there are plenty of people with right wing ideals that have no religious agenda, may not support any religion at all. 

Sounds like that might play a role up north as well.


----------



## skieur (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo4 said:


> I cant for the life of me think of why it would matter if your neighbors are conservitive or liberal. Who walks over to you neighbors to talk politics?:er:
> 
> Rual will equal a more conservitive background. People who enjoy total freedom with little goverment. But arent you looking for total freedom? Maybe not from the goverment, but to live you life the way you choose without the ratrace? So maybe they arent a bunch of backwoods gun wilding ****tards. *
> 
> ...


 
Well, we have a seasonal lot in a trailer park in cottage country and during election time, neighbours and the park owner have constantly introduced politics into the conversation. I don't know how many times I heard that the majority in rural areas is Conservative from locals.

As to the business of less government versus more government, it is a matter of mathematics.  If more government means health and hospital plans, then that means less money off your pension when you get sick.
When the operation, a month long stay in the hospital, chemo drugs, $50 per day in medicien to reduce nausea caused by chemo and follow-up meidical appointments are covered by the government, it can mean the difference between a comfortable retirement and total poverty.

Anyway, not a big deal.  I will probably spend more of my time trying to learn about wells, pumps, septic systems, putting out and bringing in a dock, marine railway, water softeners, and various other non-urban type things.

skieur


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 15, 2010)

you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## skieur (Oct 16, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> you can't have your cake and eat it too.


 
So true, but it is nice to get close. 

skieur


----------



## skieur (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, the latest thing is staging a house, which is apparently more common in the US than in Canada.  Apparently you store almost evrything and a company makes your house into a "model suite".  The idea is that it sells faster for more money because it is designed for the potential buyer as opposed to being designed to be lived in.

skieur


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 21, 2010)

OH yeah, staging is huge here. Was a lot bigger durring the boom but it's still important. I think you can do it yourself for free just using some tips like removing clutter. We rented a storage unit and got a uhaul and moved a lot of stuff that was stored all over the house into it.


----------



## skieur (Oct 21, 2010)

I managed to move my boat to my daughters place, so that one garage had furniture and the other had boxes up almost to the ceiling.  I don't know about the cost of staging in the US but in Canada it averages $5,000 plus. I tend to think that if you get the best, it is worthwhile, but if you get "amateurs" who have got into the business, then....you may be disappointed at the results.

Property Condition Statements which are also common in many areas of the US. are NOT recommended whatsoever in Canada.  There is NO advantage whatsoever for a seller to fill out such a statement and it is more likely to lead to a legal confrontation than NOT filling one out.

skieur


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 22, 2010)

These are required by law in my state to be filled out honestly, and I live in one of the more conservative states.


----------



## skieur (Oct 23, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> These are required by law in my state to be filled out honestly, and I live in one of the more conservative states.


 
In Canada, the Property Condition Statement is not very meaningful but provokes legal costs and litigation despite its useless nature.  Frankly most home owners do NOT know what kinds of pipes or electrical wiring have been used, whether the fireplace works if they have never used it, the condition of septic systems etc.  That is what a home inspection is for and sometimes even the inspectors miss important problems. 


 To tell a home owner that he has to be accurate and honest about the condition of his house, despite his limited knowledge of plumbing, electricity, furnaces, air conditioning, sewage systems, pumps, water softeners, masonry, etc. is ridiculous, and then add to that the fact that the owner can also be sued for what he said, what he did not disclose, and what could be interpretted differently.

skieur


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh I totally agree. ours doesn't go into that level of detail it's mroe like, has a pipe ever broke, have you ever had water in your basement, a fire. Things like that.


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 23, 2010)

I actually live out in the sticks, as the locals call it. I live on the very outskirts of eastern Florida development, another mile west and it's 50 miles of swampland and cow pastures.

Growing up in the city, I wouldn't trade this for anything.


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 24, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I actually live out in the sticks, as the locals call it. I live on the very outskirts of eastern Florida development, another mile west and it's 50 miles of swampland and cow pastures.
> 
> Growing up in the city, I wouldn't trade this for anything.



I've seen a Florida map before and I always thought it was funny, down there in south Florida, how there's like a straight line going North/South with development on one side then nothing on the other. I suppose it would be nice to live on the edge and have a nice view of the everglades.


----------



## skieur (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, I have already had 12 showings on my house in 4 days, so hopefully that means that it is priced right and will sell in reasonable time. Keeping my fingers crossed.

skieur


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 26, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> j-dogg said:
> 
> 
> > I actually live out in the sticks, as the locals call it. I live on the very outskirts of eastern Florida development, another mile west and it's 50 miles of swampland and cow pastures.
> ...



Yep, I-95 is the corridor, all the development strands between I-95 on the west and US1/A1A on the east. If you notice the railroad rarely ever strays into the marsh land, 100 years ago the railroad was the only link of the whole East coast of Florida.

A lot of that marsh land is state protected to curb urban sprawl from enterprising retired Northeasterners, which is why you see that. They make up about 70% of our population, natives like me are very rare, especially ones who go back 5 generations.


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2010)

Now is the time when despite showings, real estate agents say that there have been comments that your house is priced too high,...to get you ready for accepting a lower price in an offer.  The advantage of the net, is that you can check and find out that your house is definitely NOT priced too high at all, and is comparable to anything in the area.

skieur


----------



## davisphotos (Oct 27, 2010)

I grew up in the boonies of Maine, USA, with an incredibly interesting mix of back to the earth liberal hippies (my parents) and rednecks, and everybody got along surprisingly well. My fiance and I are looking at houses now, and some of the property out in the boondocks does look appealing-we could get 15 acres, waterfront, and a nice house for less than a small house on 1/8 acre in civilization.


----------



## davisphotos (Oct 27, 2010)

Speaking of funny paperwork-I had to disclose if there was any paranormal activity or meth labs in my building.


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2010)

davisphotos said:


> I grew up in the boonies of Maine, USA, with an incredibly interesting mix of back to the earth liberal hippies (my parents) and rednecks, and everybody got along surprisingly well. My fiance and I are looking at houses now, and some of the property out in the boondocks does look appealing-we could get 15 acres, waterfront, and a nice house for less than a small house on 1/8 acre in civilization.


 
Yes, you pointed out the very big advantage. 

skieur


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2010)

davisphotos said:


> Speaking of funny paperwork-I had to disclose if there was any paranormal activity or meth labs in my building.


 
Wow, that is a stretch! They are now talking about "psychological impediments", including paranormal, murders etc.. Any home inspector who cannot spot a former meth lab should be sued for incompetence.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone moved to the boonies in north country in the dead of winter? Last year towns and highways were closed, because there was no room for the snow in December. Someone said to me: "Well I guess, you are going to be getting a snowmobile, eh? 

The real Bombardier snowmobiles that are built like an old tank with the treads are still around in some parts of Quebec.

skieur


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Nov 22, 2010)

I consider all of canada to be red necky and in the boonies.

Well except for  Vancouver BC, that place looks nice


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 22, 2010)

Housing prices are so dependent on location.

My brother lives upstate NY. He has 31 acres, 4 buildings, including a very nice house. During the height of the selling boom, he paid $175,000  for this property with a property tax of $1400 per year.

My sister's house is much older than his, much smaller and sits on a lot 80ft by 100ft. The house during the slow times now is worth about $525,000 - property tax of about $13,000 per year. Go figure.
My brother's picture postcard property or my sister's cramped neighborhood.

The difference is my sister is a 30 minute train ride to NYC, my  brother lives in a town that does not even have a post office...


----------



## skieur (Nov 22, 2010)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I consider all of canada to be red necky and in the boonies.
> 
> Well except for Vancouver BC, that place looks nice


 
Actually, according to the journalists on both sides of the border, Canada's red necks are the equivalent of US Republicans.  One of our Liberal Prime Ministers was called a Pinko by a US President.  Our Conservative party equals the US Democratic Party. :lmao:

skieur


----------



## skieur (Nov 24, 2010)

It is becoming an interesting saga of real estate agents and I am learning fast to throw away any preconceived notions or biases.

I needed 2 sets of agents: one for my urban area and one for the boonies.
I expected a lot from the "award winning", experienced, qualified brokers with a university degree, from the urban area and I did not know what to make of what seemed to be a "hick" type with limited education as the real estate agent in the boonies.

What is interesting is that the hick from boonies turned out to be the better real estate agent in skills, strategy, intelligence, and dealing with people than the 2 experienced super-qualified, award winning urban pros. In a style that I truly admire, the buying boonies agent said to the 2 pro sellers over the phone. What do I have to do, come down there to the city and sell that home for you, so that he can buy the home here?

Boy, I think I am going to like the style here in the boonies.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Dec 18, 2010)

It seems now that I may have to rent an infrared thermal imaging camera ($4,000 plus to buy), in order to prove that I do NOT have leaks in the basement of the house that I am trying to sell.

Wow, buying and selling homes has become extremely more complicated then it ever was in the past!

skieur


----------



## skieur (Dec 22, 2010)

After about 70 showings and comments such it needs updating... Updating by the way means:

1. totally gutting the kitchen and putting in granite counters, an island, built in stainless steel appliances etc, ceramic backsplash, and ceramic floor all according to the taste of the particular buyer.

2. All bathrooms also need to be gutted and changed in to spa-like relaxation rooms.

3. All carpetting needs to be removed and replaced with hardwood.

Oh and the buyer is "supposed" to discount the place by $50,000 to $70,000 to allow the buyer to do this.

Then the house inspector comes in, who may or may not be competent. In a home that is older that 15 years, he will point out water stains and indicate there are leaks that must be repaired, irrespective of whether they are dry and were previously repaired by the former owner. He might also point out minor shingle problems as the necessity for major roof repairs etc. or vague issues such as in his opinion a clogged drain, despite all sinks and toilets working fine.

One wonders about the legitimacy of the process, when the inspector only accepts cash from the buyer, does not seem to speak or write French or English well and may have been recommended by the realtor. 

You can probably guess that the agenda is to further discount the price of the house due to these apparent "deficencies".

Boy, the process of selling a house has drastically changed in the last 10 to 15 years.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I finally sold my house in the city and am moving to a place that nobody has ever heard of, even the moving companies.

We have moved a lot, and no move has ever gone smoothly.  In one case on moving day the lawyers were arguing about a garage between 2 feet closer to the fence line than it should have been.  In another case we arrived with moving trucks to the new place on closing day and the owner's movers had not even arrived yet to move them out.

I would guess that the worst that could happen this time, would be a major snow storm up north.

skieur


----------



## altitude604 (Dec 29, 2010)

Storm just passed through this part of the North.

From nothing to snowdrifts in front of my house in two days! lol


----------



## skieur (Jan 5, 2011)

Well the moving company came for a quote. Would you believe the estimate came in at 20,000 pounds of stuff to be moved? It will apparently take 2 and 1 half to 3 days. At least I am not paying a dollar per pound. :lmao:

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I must be close to breaking a record in moving costs.  The estimate has gone to $8,700 amd may escalate further and this si only for a 2 hour distance within the same province.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jan 19, 2011)

Most people seem to assume that since the government has some control of the insurance industry that insurance rates will be very similar in price.

Guess again. Three quotes i receive ranged from a low at $2,100 to a high at $3,100.  I would imagine that with more quotes the range would get even wider.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy, the things that you find when you are packing to move: 3 boxes of Phd thesis notes, a black and white Jiffy Kodak camera from the 40s, research on civilization in the B.C. period, a 40 plus year old newspaper from Tanganyika, Africa celebrating their independence, Life magazines from the 60s, Super 8 movies, 3/4 inch videocassettes, reel videotape,  Amiga computer software, a filmstrip and audio cassette, flash bulbs, 45 records, and of course photos that I had even forgotten I had taken.

skieur


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2011)

skieur said:


> Well the moving company came for a quote. Would you believe the estimate came in at 20,000 pounds of stuff to be moved? It will apparently take 2 and 1 half to 3 days. At least I am not paying a dollar per pound. :lmao:
> 
> skieur


How much _are_ you paying (or, quoted to pay)?

We did a 2,500 mile move not long ago and it came in around $8000.  After the fact, we figured that it would have been cheaper to just buy new stuff when we got to the destination.  MUCH cheaper if you factor in selling the old stuff.


edit
I know that the next time I do a move like that, it's going to go a lot differently.  I'll sell everything but what I don't want to part with, and use the funds to pay for the move and replace what I sold.  The lightened load should make the move much cheaper, and I'll likely need new 'stuff' anyway.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't feel bad. I still have unpacked boxes from college that were moved to our first apartment in Philadelphia, then moved to an apartment in New Jersey, then to our first house. They are in the attic, still unpacked and I only vaguely remember what is in them


----------



## skieur (Jan 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Well the moving company came for a quote. Would you believe the estimate came in at 20,000 pounds of stuff to be moved? It will apparently take 2 and 1 half to 3 days. At least I am not paying a dollar per pound. :lmao:
> ...


 
The quote was $8,700 for about 100 miles.  They are looking at 2 to 3 days and it may be more if there is a major snowstorm for example which slows them down or they run into other problems.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Jan 30, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Don't feel bad. I still have unpacked boxes from college that were moved to our first apartment in Philadelphia, then moved to an apartment in New Jersey, then to our first house. They are in the attic, still unpacked and I only vaguely remember what is in them


 
There is a very large attic above my garage in the new place. 

skieur


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

skieur said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...


I would have expected it to be much cheaper with the shorter distance.

Are you doing your own packing, or are they doing it?

We had most of the packing done already, and let the movers pack up the last few boxes.  That may be why our move was close to the same price, with considerably more miles.  Plus, it was summer - no bad weather or delays...


----------



## skieur (Jan 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...


 
We are doing our own packing and taking up the fragile stuff and the electronics in our cars.  I am also renting a 16 foot trailer to make a few trips with boxes of books, and odd shaped garden tools, workroom stuff, etc.

skieur


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

Funny story...

When we did this move, we didn't have a house lined up yet.  Crazy, I know.  Cross country move with no job and nowhere to live.  Got housing and employment lined up pretty fast (less than a week) - but, because of our situation, we told the movers to take their time.  The guy driving the truck was from Memphis, which was on the way.  He said that was perfect for him - he would just stop in Memphis for a few days and visit friends/family.

Well, we got everything lined up faster than we expected, so here we are in our new house - not a stick of furniture anywhere in sight.  Just whatever as in the car...

We slept on the floor for 2 or 3 days while we were waiting for the rest of our stuff.

I tossed a couple fold-up lawn chairs in the back of my Jeep - that was the only furniture we had till the truck showed up.  

Good times...  :lmao:

Still one of the crazier things I've done...  Moving 2000+ miles with no job and nowhere to live...  Everything worked out fine though, and now I know that if I have to do it again, I can.


----------



## skieur (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, I expect to be sleeping on the floor as well, along with my wife, son and the dog.  Hopefully the furniture will get there, before the company comes in to hook up the televisions and computers, but it depends on the weather.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2011)

A person from the insurance company wanted to come up and inspect the place to see whether their quote should be higher. (Not what he said, but...) Quotes are currently $2,100 to $3,100.

I cannot figure out how it would cost them more to rebuild the house, than what I paid for both the house and 2/3 of an acre of property.  Moreover, I would suspect that the total destruction of a house that is not connected to gas or near other "risks" is probably extremely slim. Even a fire would have limited effect on concrete and stone, I would think.

There is obviously not enough competition in the Canadian Insurance Industry.

skieur


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 1, 2011)

skieur said:


> There is obviously not enough competition in the Canadian Insurance Industry.
> 
> skieur


 
Not enough competition in a lot of our Industries. lol

Wireless being the biggest glaring example.


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > There is obviously not enough competition in the Canadian Insurance Industry.
> ...


 
You are correct there. Apparently we are close to the top few countries in cost of wireless, cable tv and phone services. The CRTC has recently allowed ISPs to charge higher prices to Internet users who use a lot of bandwidth which means those who watch videos, use Skype, download photos, play games etc.


skieur


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yessir!

I saw a chart that demonstrated Rwanda had cheaper cellphone data rates. lol

Ah well! hopefully things work out with your Insurance and the rest of your move goes smoothly.


----------



## skieur (Feb 1, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> Yessir!
> 
> I saw a chart that demonstrated Rwanda had cheaper cellphone data rates. lol
> 
> Ah well! hopefully things work out with your Insurance and the rest of your move goes smoothly.


 
Thanks, altitude, as long as the weather co-operates in snow country.

skieur


----------

